# Is the contraceptive pill turning me psycho????



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

I started the microgynon 30 pill just over a week ago and now I feel really miserable and tearful.  I actually threw something at my husband on Sunday and cut his forehead and I've never done anything like that before.  Do you think it could be the pill or am I just a psycho?  I'm not looking forward to taking the drugs (start sniffing next Monday) if the pill makes me like this!

Any advice would be greatfully recieved.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Aww hun poor you. I have never had that as a side effect of the pill but it could be. Is it worth ringing your clinic to have a word with a nurse? You might be fine on d-reg i had the odd headache but my mood swings werent to bad. Although now im pregnant i could quite easily kill dh


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Sallyanne1 and congrats on your pregnancy - how many weeks are you?

I was going to call them, but then I thought I've only got six more tablets to take so would stick at it.  Although I do feel quite angry and nearly cried whilst watching GMTV this morning (both are very unlike me)!

Poor DH - first I threw a handful of metal pokemon discs at him, when they missed I threw a pack of pokemon trading cards at him.  I was so close to him when I threw them that they didn't even seperate and hit him in one hard block - cutting his forehead.  If he'd done something like that to me, we'd be getting divorced so I'm lucky he's been so understanding!  

Here's hoping I don't murder anyone over the next few weeks!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry i shouldnt laugh but i can see it in my minds eye. My poor dh puts up alot from me at the mo.
I will be 10 weeks tomorrow its going really slow at the mo   Roll on 12 weeks  

Good luck with your tx hun i hope it works for you


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

The Pill always turns me into a psycho - Honestly I just really don't get on with it, I just turn completely loopy and irrational    , so no your not the only one.  I cannot be held responsible for my actions on it, it is so bad I had to ask not to go on it last time I egg shared so the clinic let me do a day 21 start instead.

Helen xx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Helen and SallyAnne1

Feel a lot better today - no irrational behaviour, tears or tantrums.  Yesterday I was ready to kill.... 

SallyAnne1 - do you mean they put you on the pill for 12 weeks?!?  I'm completely new to IVF so have no idea how long things take!  I don't think I could last 12 weeks on the pill.  I'm on day 9 today and due to start sniffing (and last pill on Monday)!  

PS what does TX mean?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

no i mean roll on 12 weeks preg coz i tend to start to feel normal by then.
And tx stands for treatment not sure how though


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol im so sorry to barge in but this had been the first thing to make me giggle all day   i can relate to the violent behaviour when i was on the pill (before we started trying) and I threw a stack of clean plates at DH for no real reason! I just lost it and decided I hated him for some reason    Luckily as you say, least we have understanding partners! lol im still laughing


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

SallyAnne1 - oops you would have thought I would have figured that out by the scan picture!!  Congrats to you both!!!  Are you going to find out what your having?

Jo_robinson01 - I'm laughing about it now, but at the time I was seriously concerned for myself.  I was thinking what the heck am I turning into - I'm not normally violent!!!  Did the plates hit your DH?  PS - you look lovely in your wedding dress - was the wedding somewhere really wonderful and far away??  We got married in 1999 so it's just a distant memory now.  Might try and persuade DH to take me to vegas so I can have another lovely dress and do it again!!  

Thanks for the TX explanation - have been trying to figure out what it stands for for ages!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol the plates hit his feet as he jumped out the way luckiy!   I just fell to the floor and cried after I had done it   

and yeah we got married in Cyprus in 2003, was lush! defo reccommend it to anyone! never been to vegas... would you get dh to wear an elvis suit lol?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya!

Jakesmum, I just had to post and say I had exactly the same thing when I was on the pill, it turned me into a complete and utter physco!!! I was dangerous to be around! Thankfully as soon as I started sniffing and stopped the pill I was fine!!!

Good luck hun! I remember chatting to you a while back. 

xxxx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

JoRobinson01 - tee hee hee, my DH is obviously not such a fast mover!  I'm sure he's picking his forehead to open up the wound as it doesn't seem to be healing.  He's an electrician and told his friend at work that he walked into some electrical thingy that he was installing - just like the battered wife who says "I walked into a door".  Thankfully, I've been better for the last couple of days, back to my hardhearted self not weeping at GMTV!!  The wedding looks fantastic (I was just looking through the members photos trying to upload some of Jake (and failing) and I saw some of your wedding pics)!

Hi Kateag - yes I do remember, that was a good few months ago when I first heard about eggshare and I went to the CRM.  We are now at the Lister as we decided not to go ahead with treatment there.  I spoke to one of the nurses (they're really lovely at the Lister) and she said the same as you, that it would stop when I start sniffing, which is a relief as I thought it might get worse with more hormones being pumped in!!


----------

